# Lynnhaven Fishing Pier partially collapsed



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just saw the video news clip from WTKR channel 3. Probably from the camera on top of Westminster Cantebury.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep you beat me to it


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup, I just saw that on the news. A friend and I were talking about the possibility of some of the piers with wooden pilings getting badly damaged. I haven't fished Lynnhaven in a long time but I remember it being wooden, along with the 15th street pier in VB if I recall correctly (and some of the NC piers). 

Edit: Here is some video of it:

<embed type='application/x-shockwave-flash' salign='l' flashvars='&titleAvailable=true&playerAvailable=true&searchAvailable=false&shareFlag=N&singleURL=http://wtkr.vidcms.trb.com/alfresco/service/edge/content/faa9c1c6-c0a6-4018-9291-10e504ad41fa&propName=wtkr.com&hostURL=http://www.wtkr.com&swfPath=http://wtkr.vid.trb.com/player/&omAccount=triblocaltvglobal&omnitureServer=wtkr.com' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' menu='true' name='PaperVideoTest' bgcolor='#ffffff' devicefont='false' wmode='transparent' scale='showall' loop='true' play='true' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' quality='high' src='http://wtkr.vid.trb.com/player/PaperVideoTest.swf' align='middle' height='450' width='300'></embed>


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

hopefully sandbridge will hold up


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

LIP was there this morning.


----------



## pompanolover (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder if they will have it repaired by the time spring is here?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like about 20 to 30 feet of it gone!Man it was short as it was now ....wow


jerry


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Great, we get Buckroe back now another one bites the dust.

Looks like just a section, but I am sure more will fall by the end of it!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Jrp*

Winds and waves crashing over the James river pier and JRB closed cuz of storm.
Talked to my old boss there and he siad they had no power and white caps on the river, here at my place that backs up to the newprt news ditch is half full and wind is howling.
Went to try and go in to work at the yard and the North yard was flooding out !

jerry


----------



## vabeach (Nov 13, 2009)

*Sandbridge Pier*

Channel 3 has a news chat room. Someone posted there that the sandbridge pier is actually gone. Go fig my better half went out to investigate himself!


----------



## vabeach (Nov 13, 2009)

the sandbridge pier is still standing!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*100 to 200 ft initial breach*

= $200,000 estimated bill. They say they will rebuild. Meeting with contractor tomorrow morning. 
Fingers crossed. 

http://media.wvec.com/images/lynnhavenpierdamage111209.jpg


http://www.wtkr.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=3ccbd02b-c954-4411-bf2a-36faad39abe4&cat=empty&src=front


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

lynnhaven isn't short, its almost as long as OVP


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

vabeach said:


> the sandbridge pier is still standing!


Maybe not for long...there is a huge barge that is on a collision course for lip....


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

This is from WAVY-10

VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. - The November Nor'easter has brought devastation to people across the area. WAVY.com spoke to a Virginia Beach woman who lost part of her property and her childhood.

Barbara Cashman Duff's father built the Lynnhaven Fishing Pier in 1956 when she was three years old. *Thursday's winds and waves tore down a section of the structure -- somewhere between one and 200 feet.*
Six years ago, Hurricane Isabel removed several hundred feet from the end of the pier. She told WAVY.com it's hard to see something like this happen again.

"It just breaks my heart. It makes me sick. It's a sick sensing feeling in your stomach. I cried and then my mentality kicked in. My whole life, dust yourself off and see what you need to do. You do what you have to."

*Duff is meeting with a contractor Friday to figure out what she needs to do next.*


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Got me to thinking....you never miss something til it's gone.*

For various reasons....I've not been using Lynnhaven Pier much over the years since Isabel. It has me thinking bout how I felt about Harrison Pier being lost to Izzy. Felt like I lost an important part of my past.

I commend the owners of Lynnhaven Pier for planning on a repair. 

To show my appreciation of how much it's been a memorable part of my past....*first striper, numerous worry free overnighters with the sleeping cart, my first keeper striper, watching my kids beam with joy each time I made upcoming plans for trips there with them, bushels of crabs caught there over the years, watching my kids experience catching more varieties of fish that were previously unfamiliar, 3 day fishing marathons, the unmatched relaxed atmosphere, etc*.... I'm going to go all out and frequent the pier a lot more in the future.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One of the owners mentioned they are more likely to rebuild Lynnhaven Pier to standards recommended by patrons. Starting from scratch and adding a diamond.
Helicopter flyover today showed just how much more of the pier was taken out towards the end. A big repair job!!!!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

ok.....here's the video link with more damage revealed. I couldn't get it to embed. Slow computer.

http://www.wtkr.com/news/wtkr-pier6,0,6021755.tivideo


----------



## 1q1q1q999 (Nov 4, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> LIP was there this morning.


jeff you cursed us!

by the way it is friday the 13th


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Saw it on the news jut after it happened,.sad


----------

